# Wet look ingredient



## josh mck (Dec 26, 2013)

Does anyone know what the ingredient in a wax is for wet look rather than reflection? Think I might have a go at homebrew


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Not from knowledge but the ones I find wetter are usually very oily. I'm sure someone will elaborate though


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Remember that is not all about the look, protection is also important.
Brazilian carnauba is a must.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Coconut oil?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I have noticed a lot of nice glossy waxes contain more expensive oils like almond and sunflower....


----------



## Juancho (Sep 27, 2013)

it depends on the kinds of waxes and silicones that you employ. somes waxes provide shine other "wet look".
is quite complex.


----------



## josh mck (Dec 26, 2013)

Wet look is what I'm after. I'm going to have a read up on polymers and see what I can source


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Coconut oil, Almond oil, Exotic nut oils, high quality carnauba and high quality carrier oils, but you have to get the blend right at the right dilutions and temperature, I am experimenting and doing a few homebrews at present and I tell you it's very challenging as you have to tweak there and there, you have too be on the ball but it's fun.


----------



## josh mck (Dec 26, 2013)

Do you start from scratch or modify an existing wax?


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

A big difference can be made by using certain ingredients with different refraction index.
Also certain wax have the tendency to show a bit more glow (at the cost of protection).
Beeswax is cheap one to process and get a nice wetlook, also certain oils will add to that.

But the prep work is still 95% of the work. If you don't polish correctly, even the most wetlooking wax won't make the car get a wetlook.
If you do polish correctly, a wax will add the last 5% to give it that wetlook, but the difference between unwaxed area and waxed area will still be fairly small.

If you're looking for it; there is no magical product that you rub on a dirty car to make it look as wet as water.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bee's wax


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Beeswax is great for gloss, Coconut oil is also good for gloss, the wet look you see is called Jetting and is due to a High carnauba content mixed with the correct oils.


----------



## josh mck (Dec 26, 2013)

Iv got half a tub of as wax going to waste, is it possible to use that as a base and add some ingredients? I don't want to spend a small fortune and create something from scratch as iv not got a clue about brewing waxes lol. I'll just use bits of wax that I won't use and buy some custom waxes off someone who know how to make wax


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

You could try melting it down but you need to be careful as the solvents could evaporate if heated to much making it useless...


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh and before you do find the MSDS for the wax and find out what solvent is used and then you can find the flash point etc of that solvent...keeping things safe...


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Wouldn't polishing with something like Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite add wetness to any wax?


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Wouldn't polishing with something like Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite add wetness to any wax?


Yes, as a wax only adds the last 5% to the finish, the rest is prep work.


----------

